# 1976 sears st16 tractor



## blackchevee3 (Aug 23, 2019)

I have this 76 sears tractor oh160 Tecumseh engine, engine number 143640022, im looking for the right valve settings


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Intake .005 (.0127 Metric)
Exhaust .010 (.254 Metric)
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## blackchevee3 (Aug 23, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Intake .005 (.0127 Metric)
> Exhaust .010 (.254 Metric)
> Welcome to the forum.


thank you


----------



## Eldin (Mar 6, 2020)

blackchevee3 said:


> I have this 76 sears tractor oh160 Tecumseh engine, engine number 143640022, im looking for the right valve settings


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Eldin. Thanks for adding your tractor to the Registry. Hop over to the Introductions section and tell us a little about yourself and your tractor.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 6, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome Eldin. Thanks for adding your tractor to the Registry. Hop over to the Introductions section and tell us a little about yourself and your tractor.


Thanks Pogobill, I appreciate the welcome. I am a bit confused on where the intro sextion is maybe you can offer some directions.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here you go!
https://www.tractorforum.com/forums/introductions.158/


----------

